# Portugese prostitute vs Canadian real estate agent



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Battle for who has the worst job in the world.

A less compelling battle is going on in staples tonight at the Nets battle the Lakers, who are arguably the healthiest they've been all year. Only missing Kobe, Nash, Randle and Henry.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Surprised to see dreads not starting... R Kellys best game of the year so far. 

Also why isn't boozer playing??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Swagger is just pathetic since December or something. This team is unbearable to watch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well we resurrected randy Foye season couple games back, now we're doing the same favor for deron Williams. Guards must love playing us.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> This team is unbearable to watch.


Clarkson is fun the watch don't understand why he doesn't play more.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well the last ten seconds was the most compelling part of the game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Clarkson continues to improve. 12 pts 5 asts 4 rebounds and most importantly, 0 turnovers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Clarkson continues to improve. 12 pts 5 asts 4 rebounds and most importantly, 0 turnovers.


The storyline for the remainder of the year is to see whether or not he's going to be a starting caliber guard. Lakers seem committed to developing him as a PG.

No hash tag of college players?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The storyline for the remainder of the year is to see whether or not he's going to be a starting caliber guard. Lakers seem committed to developing him as a PG.
> 
> No hash tag of college players?


#OkaforJohnsonTownsMudiayRussell


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Seeing as housing price on average in Canada are higher than in America, you'd think a real estate agent would prefer Canada.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://business.financialpost.com/2...3-1-as-sense-of-panic-sweeps-western-markets/



> TORONTO — Sales of existing homes in Canada slipped further in January as the drop in oil prices hurt homebuyer demand in western Canada, the Canadian Real Estate Association said on Tuesday, with one analyst saying seller panic has set in.


and no where in Canada is more expensive than Manhattan (or even San Francisco, although Montreal may be close to San Fran)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Seeing as housing price on average in Canada are higher than in America, you'd think a real estate agent would prefer Canada.


I believe it because we have so many shit bag piece of shit towns in Wisconsin and Arkansas driving averages down. But the reason a Canadian real estate agent job sucks is because they have to convince people to settle down in Canada.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's all those towns up on the Canadian border


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> http://business.financialpost.com/2...3-1-as-sense-of-panic-sweeps-western-markets/
> 
> 
> 
> and no where in Canada is more expensive than Manhattan (or even San Francisco, although Montreal may be close to San Fran)


Wow, a couple places? Whoopty ****ing do. On average it's far cheaper to buy a home in America. Because you guys stink


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah when I see episodes of House Hunters and people are buying 3500 square foot fully detached homes for like $185,000 in like Waco, Texas and then I look here and 1500 square foot townhouses starting at $350,000 and I think to myself "what the ****? I could live like a king there."


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we're a big country and our highs are much higher than anything you got and I guess you're going to gloss over that whole "seller panic" story line?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> we're a big country and our highs are much higher than anything you got and I guess you're going to gloss over that whole "seller panic" story line?


Uhhhh, Canada is larger than America, junior. 

Way to show that good ol American education.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

**** canada


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> ***** YEA CAN-A-DA-A-A!*


Well met brother. I sing that song all the time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Uhhhh, Canada is larger than America, junior.
> 
> Way to show that good ol American education.


population wise? just a little more than 1/10th, so therefore number of domeciles/real estate parcels (which is what we're talking about)? magnitudes less - try again

besides everyone knows Canada blows (and that there's a real estate panic there right now driving Canadian real estate agents to the brink of considering working as Portuguese prostitutes)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> population wise? just a little more than 1/10th, so therefore number of domeciles/real estate parcels (which is what we're talking about)? magnitudes less - try again
> 
> besides everyone knows Canada blows (and that there's a real estate panic there right now driving Canadian real estate agents to the brink of considering working as Portuguese prostitutes)


There's a real estate panic in Canada?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Canada is STILL just America's hat...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Canada is STILL just America's hat...


You're my pants. Canada is the upper body.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nickleback /.


----------

